# Best alternative for steamed european beech



## dial (Jan 6, 2011)

I am building new cabinets for an old kitchen. The home is a mid-century beauty from the 1950's that underwent a terrible renovation in the 1980's. I'd like to remodel using the original material, Steamed European Beech in a flat panel door. As I weigh the costs involved, I'm interested in the best alternative to Steamed European Beech. Natural maple? Natural cherry? Alder? I'm afraid cherry will get too dark over time. Any thoughts?


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I'm not familiar with the Steamed European Beech. Can you post some pictures of the existing cabinets. I'm getting a lot of different pictures on Google Images for the wood so it's hard to say. The aged finish it has also affects the appearance too.


----------



## dial (Jan 6, 2011)

Here are a few photos of european steamed beech from mid-century homes and restorations done by architect-friends. Looking for a less expensive alternative. I'm thinking natural maple?


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

That first picture looks a little like ash to me, grain wise. Perhaps that with a some form of stain to bring the color in line?


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I think you could make maple work alright with that. It just wouldn't have the little short lines in the grain that beech has.


----------



## Jfill1 (Sep 5, 2015)

I would look for birch plywood, it has more grain than maple. Baltic birch will have more sap(white) but a natural birch will have more heart (darker color). If you were debating cherry then I suggest natural birch, stains up like cherry but will not darken over time.


----------

